# Feeding schedules?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you leave food out all day or do you feed on a schedule? How much time is appropriate between feedings?
Duncan gets fed around 7:30am,then between 1-2pm,then dinner between 
6-7pm.Does that sound good?
How much puppy food do you give at each meal?
THanks a bunch! 
Dot


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

I give 1/4 cup 3x a day: breakfast, lunch, and dinner. The times you wrote sound fine. 

aak


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to feed all three of my dogs 3 times a day. Bugsy used to get 1/4 cup of kibble and some chicken added to his food. Now, they are down to 2 feeding a day, so the 3/4 cup per day is devided into two feedings.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I free feed, but Gucci is pretty consistant with the times of day she eats. It works for us, so I'll just leave it alone right now. She is definately a creature of habit, like me!  She doesnt' eat very much, IMO.....but she's growing good, so I guess that means she's getting enough nutrition. 

My vet told me to feed 3x a day, but she'll only go over and eat 2x a day, but she gets a fair amount of treats, so that probably counts for the third meal! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I free feed and they are down to 2x a day. Sometimes they want to eat first thing, and sometimes they will wait until I get home from work at 1pm. If they get hungry, there is alway kibble to munch on. Their regular meal is a combination of canned and kibble. Their 2nd meal is usually around 6pm.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I fed Ricky 3x/day about 1/4 cup each time from 9 weeks until about 4 months, I think it was. At 9.5 months now, he eats a tad over 1/3 cup of kibble 2x/day plus a couple of treats here and there. 

I preferred not to have strict feeding times since I never knew if I'd be able to stick with them. The dogs usually get bkfst. around 7:30-8 and then dinner from 5 - 6:30, depending on what's going on.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I feed Dusty 1/4 cup twice a day. It's about 7:30 for breakfast, and whenever for dinner. She doesn't seem to mind that dinner is at random times as long as she gets fed! 1/4 cup seems like so little, but if I feed her more she starts skipping meals or not finishing it all, so I guess she's happy. Maybe it's all the stuff she finds under the table after my son eats that fills her up!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty,12 weeks, is free fed but gets treats. She loves carrots, not sure if they are that good for her but she wants one when we have our dinner (we are on diets in case you didn't guess). I will probably keep her on free feed as long as she is doing well.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you give her raw carrots?Are apples OK?I have to make a list of questions and take them to the vet next visit.
Duncan seems to be hungry all the time.Each time I go into the kitchen he sits and waits since he thinks I am preparing his food,LOL!!!
He eats like it's his last meal each and every time.
We have started adding his kibble to his chicken/rice but I am doing it slowly since I don't want him to get an upset tummy or diarrhea.
So far I'm up to 1&1/2 teaspoons of kibble added to his chic/rice.I'm guessing it should take at least a week till it's all kibble.Wish me luck all!!
Dot


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I believe apples are fine - we used to give them some every morning until they went on their special diet. It is funny, one will hoard it & slowly eat it, the other gobbles it down almost whole!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Best os luck with his little stomach. Smarty's Pro Plan is alway out. Even in her crate at night. I hear her eating and drinking at different times. She loves the little salad carrotts. Just one a day. She would love chicken and rice but I have been warned not to let her become a pickey eater.

How many times a day do you feed him? He may be hungry, but don't over do.


----------

